# K-pop



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Here is the official video, I believe, of a new song "Eleven."


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

wtf am i even watching


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> wtf am i even watching


That is K-pop at its finest.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

science said:


> That is K-pop at its finest.


It scares me. Alot


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I love K-pop, actually. It's a major guilty pleasure of mine. It's so uplifting sometimes even though I don't know what the f*** they are saying half the time, unless they are saying "sarang", then I know it's a love song of some sort.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

violadude said:


> I love K-pop, actually. It's a major guilty pleasure of mine. It's so uplifting sometimes even though I don't know what the f*** they are saying half the time, unless they are saying "sarang", then I know it's a love song of some sort.


No, no, the words are very important.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

To be fair, that could be translated more charitably. "Naega cheil jal naga" could be, "I'm the best," or "I'm the greatest," but I feel the best is, "I'm the most successful." There's a bit of a pun as "jal naga" can mean "to go out well," sort of as in to face the world successfully. Still, it's hard to beat, "Ask anyone who's the best. I'm the best. You think you're better than me? No no no no no no no no no no." 

But give them credit - North Korea would love to make something like that for its government, and South Korea does it for silly kicks.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I stumbled upon this one some time ago (because of the great cover design) and like the song as well.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Aside from the fact that the words are in Japanese is there anything that distinguishes this style from Western pop music?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Now I'm beginning to sympathise with the aliens in Mars Attacks! when their heads explode due to being blasted with Slim Whitman's 'Indian Love Call'...


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't listen to this music without watching the music or dance videos at the same time, but as an audio-visual experience it's something I enjoy.











And my favorite:


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

tdc said:


> Aside from the fact that the words are in Japanese is there anything that distinguishes this style from Western pop music?


Koreans don't generally write Japanese pop. That's done in Japan, and it's J-pop....which sounds about the same, other than the language.

Anyway, I don't really know much about K-pop, but the J-pop I've been exposed to tends to use more chords and weirder progressions (including some really awkward-sounding ones) than American pop music, especially contemporary American pop music with its dance influence.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> Koreans don't generally write Japanese pop. That's done in Japan, and it's J-pop....which sounds about the same, other than the language.
> 
> Anyway, I don't really know much about K-pop, but the J-pop I've been exposed to tends to use more chords and weirder progressions (including some really awkward-sounding ones) than American pop music, especially contemporary American pop music with its dance influence.


Gah - my mistake. Korean not Japanese. That said the music itself to me sounds quite a lot like some of the electronic stuff I've heard here, but I'm no expert so was genuinely curious.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

science said:


> To be fair, that could be translated more charitably. "Naega cheil jal naga" could be, "I'm the best," or "I'm the greatest," but I feel the best is, "I'm the most successful." There's a bit of a pun as "jal naga" can mean "to go out well," sort of as in to face the world successfully. Still, it's hard to beat, "Ask anyone who's the best. I'm the best. You think you're better than me? No no no no no no no no no no."
> 
> But give them credit - North Korea would love to make something like that for its government, and South Korea does it for silly kicks.


Very accurate description of the words there 

I haven't listened to K-Pop lately 'cuz I just don't have time for anything other than classical music. I like K-Pop but not the girl group type of music though. Some of them are good but they all sound the same even to me (Korean ).


----------

